# How to default to hybrid on 2032 X5 45e



## Maria Suarez (1 mo ago)

How I set the default to start on hybrid mode on a 2022 X5 45e?
I configured to start on electric during the warmer months, but now I want it to default it to start on Hybrid!
I don’t see the hybrid option on the settings, I only see sport and electric and battery


----------

